# Is keeping my handreared pigeon cruel???



## Nix773 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I am a vet in the uk.ABout 4 weeks ago some tree surgeons brought a (roughly) 3 days old baby pigeon into the clinic in a bucket. I hand reared him on Kaytee exact, porridge and seeds. He also likes fresh peas. I have hadn-reared 2 baby pigoens about 15yrs ago and becasue these ere a pair they kinda knew what being a pigeon was about and I released them at a rescue centre where they would be fed daily.
I now live in Kent, and am moving in a few months. 
This little fella is very tame, and as he is single he doesn't really knwo what being a bird is. He does follow me when I pretend to peck and he flies well-though generally he comes and lands on my head!
Anyway, when it became apaprent he wasn't going to be releasable for a long while I have spent a fortune on a large parrot cage, millet, proper seed, etc etc. My question is, is it cruel to keep him?
He coems out and flies around for several hrs a day, he eats well and flaps his little wings when he sees me or my partner. He is also, unfortunately a bit too used to seeing cats and dogs- although they're always safely in another room when he's out fo course.
I have bought him some rope toys etc and he likes pecking at them.
I am worried that , having read the threads on when to release, he'll never be ready. I'm not in a position to build him an aviary now- but am buying a house soon and would like to let him fly o0utside in a aviary- he's scared of outdoors just now- even though, before he could fly I woudl lake him outside to peck around and explore each day.

SHould I try and give him away to an aviary/pigoen loft? I'd just hate for him not be properly looked after, or for anything bad to happen to him.!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Nix773 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a vet in the uk.ABout 4 weeks ago some tree surgeons brought a (roughly) 3 days old baby pigeon into the clinic in a bucket. I hand reared him on Kaytee exact, porridge and seeds. He also likes fresh peas. I have hadn-reared 2 baby pigoens about 15yrs ago and becasue these ere a pair they kinda knew what being a pigeon was about and I released them at a rescue centre where they would be fed daily.
> I now live in Kent, and am moving in a few months.
> This little fella is very tame, and as he is single he doesn't really knwo what being a bird is. He does follow me when I pretend to peck and he flies well-though generally he comes and lands on my head!
> ...


Hello Nix773,

No not at all, it is not cruel to keep him or her. It would be cruel I think, to release him into the wild. This bird has no idea how to fend for himself in the wild. If released into the wild, most likely this bird would starve to death. Now, that would be cruel. 

This pigeon is no longer a "wild" bird, it stopped being wild, when you started to hand feed the bird. This pigeon now depends on you for his care, and would now be what you would call "domesticated".


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Nix773,

I would definitely second what Warren said. You did a wonderful thing by taking the time to care for and raise the pigeon--now you (and your partner, dogs and cats) are his "flock." If you feel that your pigeon needs more companionship than you can provide, you could always get another pigeon for him to have a new friend. I have a found pigeon which has lived with me for over a year, and she doesn't seem to be unhappy at all. She seems quite content, actually. I think you're doing a great job with the pigeon and I am sure he will be happy staying with you for all his years.

Bill B.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree with what has already been said.

You can always get another rescue pigeon to keep this one company if needs be. We have several members in the UK that rescue and keep pigeons that cannot be released.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

I can only agree with what the others have said. They are flock birds, but hand raised pigeons recognise people as their flock. 

Several members have companion pigeons, but Bernie was the first one I ever read about and his story still touches me: http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

We have a hand raised dove (another member raised her) in an aviary full of pigeons and sometimes other doves. She is comfortable among them but believes that John is her mate.

If there ever comes a time that you are unable to keep him, please let this forum know.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ditto
Daryl
Keep your pidgey. He/she wouldn't survive in the wild.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Nix. 

Sounds like it's a unanimous vote. Pijjie stays with you & your partner. 
Everything Warren said is right on. 

Many thanks to you, for the love & care you have given this little one, & thanks as well, to the tree surgeons who brought him to you rather than to have just ignored him.

An outside aviary would be wonderful. As long as you have it predator proof & protected from the weather, it should be fine. 

This is a win, win situation in my book. 

Sooo, do you have a name picked out yet?? 

Please do keep us posted on how things are going.

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, and pictures, please. We all love pictures of pigeons and their people friends.
Daryl


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome Nix mny years ago I too took in a squab that I hand fed, it grew into a wonderful bird and would fly around outside when we were out with it.
This pigeon too was not afraid of dogs or cats and unfortunatly a feral cat did kill it when one night, pij slept in the rafters of our porch, I've always felt terrible and feel responsible for her death.  

Your pigeon sounds so much like ours that I would hate for anything to happen to it. Keep your bird as a pet and love and cherish every moment.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi,

Like you, I too, have a rescued pigeon that I have hand raised since he was about 1 week old. He is now 3 months old is thriving and his behavior is very much like you describe with your bird. He also has no fear of humans, cats or dogs.

Unfortunately my bird was injured and can never be released as he has only one eye. However that is not the only reason that I would never consider releasing him. If he had both eyes and was perfect in every way he could never survive on his own. He does not know that he is a wild bird. He is part of a human family and household. He would surely starve or be killed by some sort of preditor.

My only words of advice to you is don't let anyone GUILT YOU INTO THINKING IT IS CRUEL TO KEEP HIM. There are many who believe you are depriving him of his needs and freedom to be wild. DON'T EVER BELIEVE THAT!!!

Love him and enjoy his company. He will have a wonderful long and happy life with you. 

Thank you so much for saving this precious little creature.

Louise


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

lwerden said:


> * My only words of advice to you is *don't let anyone GUILT YOU INTO THINKING IT IS CRUEL TO KEEP HIM. *
> There are many who believe you are depriving him of his needs and freedom to be wild. DON'T EVER BELIEVE THAT!!!
> 
> Love him and enjoy his company. He will have a wonderful long and happy life with you.
> ...


* Good advice, Louise. 

Best wishes to you & your little one. 

Cindy


----------



## Nix773 (Jul 10, 2008)

*His name is porridge!!!*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for confirming what I already thought. Was dreading the idea of taking him somewhere as we're both very attached tot he little fella.
I will try to upload some pictures.
As above, his name is porridge- as ready brek was the only suitable food we had in the clinic on the night he was brought in.
Today he has decided that scooping all of the food from his bowl is fun. Also that spitting his peas everywhere is pretty good too.
I have ordered a rope bridge and swing for him today. I can;t wait to get him sorted with an outdoor run to play in- though I think he'll always live indoors. 
I have thought of getting him a playmate, but am concerned that at the moment at leas this cage is to small for two- it is about 6 foot tall, maybe 3 feet wide and 2 feet deep- a cage for a large parrot. he has several perches, and I have attached a cardboard box near the top for him to sit and rest in. He is getting good at pecking at the seeds oh, he has severl sprays of millet dotted aorund too, and has started drinking from his bowl. He still loves his feeds from me though- even though this is just his normal seed, mixed with some warm water and kaytee exact.
I spray him with water every other day to waterproof hi s feathers, and he has grit- bits are about the size of half a small pea.
I just need to be sure that , if I am keeping him I am doing everything for him that I should do in order to make him as happy and healthy as possible. His cage is in acorner by a window- so he gets some natural light-but I close the blinds if it is too sunny. He also gets to see natural sunrise. I did try to cover it at night -but he got very upset by this idea so I no longer do this.
Should I be doing anything else????
I may be a vet, but I have no idea how to look after a pigeon!

Thanks for all your advise by the way- i've been looking at the forum from the day I got him


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Nix, very nice to meet you and Porridge! Welcome to PT and finally registering...

Only comment I would make is about the sunlight. Folks have mentioned that sun through a window is _not_ the same as natural sunlight. If there is any way that Porridge could get some sun direct from outside, that would be best.

You may not have trained as an Avian Vet, but with the help of this forum and raising Porridge, you could sure help some needy pijies...if the situation ever arises!! AND, who knows, WE could find ourselves asking for YOUR expertise!! A win-win situation if ever I saw one! 

Shi
Squeaks, Dom & Gimie...pigeons
Twiggy, Gypsy, Timmy...felines


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nix773 said:


> Should I be doing anything else????


You could give him some sunshine in an enclosed cage on a balcony for a half hour a day. That would suffice his needs for sunshine. Also, give him a tub of water and see what he does, if you haven't. You might be surprised that young pigeons love baths and will decide on their own when they feel the need. It is also fun to be an observer.


----------



## Nix773 (Jul 10, 2008)

A bath hey.....well....here goes...........


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Only comment I would make is about the sunlight. Folks have mentioned that sun through a window is _not_ the same as natural sunlight. If there is any way that Porridge could get some sun direct from outside, that would be best.


Hi Nix

If it isn't feasible to provide a way of giving Porridge unobstructed natural light, then it could be good for him to get a liquid calcium (D3) supplement now and then. I believe it is recommended to fanciers, for instance, at times of year when there is little sunshine to be had or birds are not flown for long periods for whatever reason.

As Cynthia said, our tame dove seems to have become very attached to me. We often wonder what Poppet 'thinks' she is  In the aviary she behaves like a tyrant towards the rescued woodpigeons who are huge compared to her, and sometimes delivers wing slaps to our tough male ferals too. The point is, she could never become a collared dove among other collared doves outside. 

John


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*Lucky You!*

You are so lucky to be experiencing Pigeon love and this site and the folks on it are the best ever for support and learning about PDGES! Please keep your bird!! There are many stories here about people keeping pigeons happily for both bird and person! My birds live in the house with me, they don't want to be out side free- they fly right back inside and just look out the window -if they happen out the door-they only want out with supervision from me being besides them. Inside they have their eating place, sleeping place, and play areas. I make a pigeon diaper that will allow you to have your bird out and about with you giving freedom and hygiene -you can see it at http://www.birdwearonline.com in case you are interested. Enjoy your bird!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I enjoyed hearing about Porridge.  Sounds like you have a buddy for life. I of course agree with everyone else that you should keep him. It wouldn't be safe for him in the wild. Now we're waiting for pictures....and to hear how the bath went!!


----------

